# Question on Civil Service List



## USCG301 (Aug 12, 2009)

I am 30 on a list in a town where I don't have my residency status set at. If they hire two officers, how many cards will be sent out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

USCG301 said:


> I am 30 on a list in a town where I don't have my residency status set at. If they hire two officers, how many cards will be sent out?


Let me google that for you

Click Me.


----------

